# War of the worlds live 2009 Liverpool. AWESOME!



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jun 2009)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to say, if any of you are into Jeff Wayne's war of the worlds then you MUST go and see it live, its bloody awesome. The quality of sound was brilliant, the stage craft was clever and the show was epic.There was a full orchestra and full band ( 6 guitarist,1 hot percussionist, and several drummers and electronic organists ) I love old school music, especially the progressive albums from the 70's. I was watching this and thought, soon, all these type of things will be gone. The guys who did them will be to old to perform. And then I realised, there's no music like this being produced anymore. I guess record labels want fast hits and sellable albums that are easy to promote. Big shame. Im a massive fan of epic, big sound, long instrumentals. Love pink Floyd too. Ive seen the Australian pink Floyd and im going to see them again next month, dudes they are really good and the show they put on is very visual. They are huge now and perform in full arena's, crazy!

Sound quality is poor, but just look at the tripod, cooooooool! This is the show I saw.


Heres an album clip on youtube, better sound.This is the intro to the whole story. Give it a go....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF9qMzyz ... re=related

The guy at the end of the heat ray was instantly vaporized   




Oooo Lahhhhhhhh.
 8)


----------



## nry (17 Jun 2009)

A friend of mine saw this in Newcastle a few days ago and said the same - I love the album (sounds sooo good amp'd up in the car with the sub pounding  ), if I get the chance this would be a superb show to see!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jun 2009)

Sweet. Isn't anything like the real thing though, ahy.

Ive got a NAD system with two 3f Mission speaks. It sounds ace on that,but nothing like stadium sounds.  8) 

Cheers.


----------



## nry (17 Jun 2009)

I've loved the album for years, my Dad had it on tape many years back, I reckon I must have been 4 or 5 when I first heard it, that's now going back 27 years!  Jeesh...that makes me feel old lol!


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jun 2009)

Wow!  Blast from the past!  I remember cacking myself to this soundtrack as a kid with my old-man's original vinyl.

Nice one mate.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (17 Jun 2009)

My dad has the original too, its going tobe worth something one day


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Sep 2009)

Awesome show isn't it graeme? I seen this about 2 years ago in bournemouth. It was a present for my mum, whos has chronic asthma. I did phone and ask if there was any smoke as it sets her off, they said no. Really glad I phoned...

Mum and dad spent the show from just after forever autumn until the end in the first aid room. Another plus was during the interval everyone smoked right outside the doors and it came in really badly. Nice.

The show was awesome though...


----------

